# can you find 75 bands in this pic



## Kiddo (29 Nov 2005)

Guarnteed to keep you entertained or drive you mad

http://virgindigital.com/wallpapers/virgindigital1280x960.jpg


----------



## my2leftfeet (29 Nov 2005)

I got this last week - think it's excellent.  I've only got to about 20. How many have you?


----------



## Kiddo (29 Nov 2005)

About 60...but then the whole office has been at it all day


----------



## Diddles (29 Nov 2005)

I presume you have THE CARS?


----------



## Kiddo (29 Nov 2005)

Diddles said:
			
		

> I presume you have THE CARS?


 
Yes...but there is some debate about whether its The Cars or The Datsuns...for what its worth my money is on the cars.


----------



## ubiquitous (29 Nov 2005)

Do 'A House' count?


----------



## Gordanus (30 Nov 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> About 60...but then the whole office has been at it all day




I've tormented my entire acquaintance with this.....Now I feel an eejit.......  Go on Kiddo, give us the list!


----------



## Sue Ellen (30 Nov 2005)

Gordanus,

While we're waiting on Kiddo to come back will we cheat a little ....

1. Scissor Sisters
2. Rolling Stones
3. The Eagles
4. 50 cent
5. U2
6. Gorillas
7. B52s
8. Led Zepplin
9. Queen
10. The Cars
11. Eminem
12. Police
13. Guns and Roses
14. Garbage
15. Beach Boys
16. Blur
17. Alice in Chains
18. Smashing Pumpkins
19. Lovin' Spoonful or The Spoons
20. White Snake
21. Dead Kennedys
22. The Eels
23. 9 inch nails
24. White Stripes
25. Madonna
26. Deep Purple
27. Counting Crows
28. Seal
29. Iron Maiden
30. Tatu
31. Puddle of Mud
32. Pixies
33. Green Day
34. The Postal Service
35. Phish
36. Jewel
37. Red Hot Chili Peppers
38. Korn
39. Radio Head
40. Yellow Man
41. The Sex Pistols
42. Matchbox 20
43. Black Flag
44. The Killers
45. Crowded House
46. Bloc Party
47. Manic Street Preachers


*It seems the picture above is not correct either as the left hand side is missing:*


See:


So now we can add:

48. Pet Shop Boys.

We're still a long way off 70 though.

*Updating list above with C. Gorman's contribution:*

49.  Prince
50.  The Doors
51.  Cyprus hill 
52.  Kiss
53.  Pink
54.  The Streets
55.  The Boomtown Rats
56.  Talking Heads.

*I'm still not sure about Madonna, Prince etc. who are stand alone artists though rather than bands?*


----------



## CGorman (30 Nov 2005)

I'll add these:

Prince
The Doors
Cyprus hill 
Kiss
Pink
The Streets
The Boomtown Rats
Talking Heads


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Dec 2005)

Can't believe noone has spotted the Stone Roses yet (after my time and what-have-you, but..!)


----------



## Sue Ellen (1 Dec 2005)

"Can't believe noone has spotted the Stone Roses yet"

Doc,

Is that not already covered by No. 13 - Guns and Roses?


----------



## ribena (1 Dec 2005)

Sueellen, I can't believe that you don't know the difference between The Stone Roses and Guns 'n' Roses!

Would the Pixies be there??


----------



## Kiddo (1 Dec 2005)

Sorry for not getting back sooner 

These are the 60 we got...no further on since Tuesday

The Pixies
Guns n Roses
50 Cent
Kiss
Whitesnake
Cornor Shop
Led Zeplin
The killers
Kiss
The Rolling Stones
Iron Maiden
The Cars
The White stripes
The police
Queen
Sex Pistols
Prince
Gorrilaz
The Monkeys
Garbage
Hole
Sissor Sisters
Matchbox 20
Nine Inch nails
Dead kennedys
Smashing Pumpkins
Lemonheads
Alice in Chains
Blur
Janes Addiciton
Televison
Crowded house
The Carpenters
Boomtown Rats
Green day
Silver Spoon
The Beach Boys
The streets
The Birds
U2
Bee Gees
The Eagles
B52's
The Eels
Deep Purple
Radio Head
Madonna
Eminim
Red hot chilli peppers
Seal
Manic Street Preachers
The Doors
Blind Melon
Pet shop boys
Black Flag
Yellow Man
White Zombie
Cake
Twisted Sister
The Scorpions

I don't have the list of correct answers and a trawl of the net has failed to throw up a complete list...sorry. Some of the more obscure bands were gleaned from colleagues searching google and may not be right.


----------



## DrMoriarty (1 Dec 2005)

Three more for ye...

The Pageboys (? — there's only one in the picture...)
The Cowboy Junkies
The Surfers


----------



## CGorman (1 Dec 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> a trawl of the net has failed to throw up a complete list



Must'nt of been muh of a trawl! Heres a few more...

dinosaur junior 
great white 
Sting
the shadows 
blondie 
The Posies 
the roots 
the go goes 
bush


----------



## Kiddo (2 Dec 2005)

CGorman said:
			
		

> Must'nt of been muh of a trawl!


 
Ah well ya see us working folks don't have the same amount of free time as ye leaving cert students....


----------



## Purple (2 Dec 2005)

The Blues Brothers?


----------



## CGorman (2 Dec 2005)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> Ah well ya see us working folks don't have the same amount of free time as ye leaving cert students....



Yeah, you don't have the same amount of time... you've more! Anyways I found the above on google in 0.78 seconds... please tell me your boss does'nt work _that_ hard!


----------



## damson (3 Dec 2005)

Picture labelled with answers ...


----------



## Jason_77 (8 Dec 2005)

Anyone know where to get the answers for the 75 films picture?


----------



## Samantha (8 Dec 2005)

Please clarify something, is it 75 bands to find or 74 ? the first poster say 75 but the poster with the solution says 74 ?


----------

